
Learn to Code in 2017, Get Hired, and Have Fun Along the Way - evantai
https://medium.com/@andreineagoie/learn-to-code-in-2017-get-hired-and-have-fun-along-the-way-5ff4c1b1a790#.inrtxavet
======
jamesmp98
I learned to "code" and have fun doing it. I don't have a job doing do it,
probably never will.

It's simply not that simple.

